# [SOLVED]Padaka gentoo - jak reinstalowac?

## yacenty

Witam!

mam juz tego dosc, gentoo padlo i teraz nic juz nie dziala stabilnie, tak jak powinno...

zaczelo sie od updateu gcc do 3.4.3

poszlo niby ok

przekompilowalem glibca,

przekompilowalem kernel - bez rzadnych zmian

przekompilowalem system (emerge -e system)

pozniej zmienilem accept_keywords na ~x86

i rekompilacja world

a po tym mega ch.... na czapie

na dzien dobry zminione nie wiadomo przez co uprawnienia do /dev/null

zwalone kde - sypie sie juz na starcie (wywala si kcminit)

nie odapala sie konsola na kde

wczoraj wywalilem cale kde 3.3 i 3.4 przez emerge --unmerge kde**** tak pakiet po pakiecie

pozniej dalem emergge kde-meta

trwalo cala noc 

i teraz dalej kde sie jebie czyli to nie jest cyba samego kde tylko calego systemu

dalem emerge sync

pozniej 

```

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kde

artwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kde

artwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdea

rtwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwor

k-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdear

twork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdea

rtwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdear

twork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwor

k-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3

.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeart

work-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpoker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/lskat-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktron-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konquest-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktuberling-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kblackbox-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kolf-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klickety-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kbounce-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksokoban-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kshisen-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpat-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksirtet-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksirtet-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin4-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksnake-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksame-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klines-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kenolaba-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kbattleship-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/katomic-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kasteroids-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreversi-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/atlantik-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmines-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim

-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r

1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.

4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knotes-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.

0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knode-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/korganizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mimelib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/networkstatus-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-

r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/korn-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpgp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.

0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmobile-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/karm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/akregator-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0

-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpilot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksync-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-

r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.

4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmail-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkmime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kalarm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kitchensync-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkholidays-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r

1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4

.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kode-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kandy-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksvg-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfax-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kview-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kruler-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kviewshell-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kuickshow-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdvi-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kghostview-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/k

degraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmrml-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kiconedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpdf-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4

.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kgamma-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kppp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/lisa-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kopete-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/dcoprss-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktalkd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kget-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdnssd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knewsticker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krfb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krdc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/librss-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksirc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kd

enetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdict-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kden

etwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpf-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmoon-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/amor-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kodo-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/eyesapplet-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kweather-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kteatime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktux-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcron-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdea

dmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/secpolicy-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/lilo-config-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kuser-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdat-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia

-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mpeglib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcddb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kde

multimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmid-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/juk-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemulti

media-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-ba

se/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemulti

media-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmix-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krec-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base

/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaboodle-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemul

timedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/noatun-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultim

edia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimed

ia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/akode-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-applets-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddo

ns-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base

/kdeaddons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadd

ons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/vimpart-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddo

ns-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kde

addons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3

.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-

3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-

3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kalzium-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstars-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/keduca-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kverbos-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kiten-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khangman-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kbruch-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktouch-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klatin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmplot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kturtle-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmathtool-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klettres-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpercentage-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kjots-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ark-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfloppy-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kgpg-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdf-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4

.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktimer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khexedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmilo-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcalc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcharselect-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khangman-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klatin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktouch-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpercentage-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmplot-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/keduca-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmathtool-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kalzium-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kverbos-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kig-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kstars-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kturtle-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbruch-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kiten-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klettres-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kweather-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kteatime-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/eyesapplet-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/amor-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmoon-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktux-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kodo-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdetoys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmilo-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktimer-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcalc-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kjots-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4

.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kedit-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ark-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdf-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksim-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kgpg-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khexedit-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-p

lugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/vimpart-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-ko

nq-plugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/renamedlg-images-

3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksig-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3

.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/librss-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knewsticker-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knewsticker-scrip

ts-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kicker-applets-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/atlantik-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/atlantikdesigner-

3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kate-plugins-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kate-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaddressbook-plug

ins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kontact-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/certmanager-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/akregator-3.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-mp

g123-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-mp

eglib-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia

-arts-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/noatun-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konqueror-akregat

or-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkonq-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konqueror-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile

-plugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kopete-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/krfb-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/krdc-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/lisa-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdict-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-files

haring-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdnssd-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktalkd-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/dcoprss-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kppp-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksirc-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kget-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpf-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbounce-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin4-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpoker-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksirtet-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpat-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klines-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksnake-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kshisen-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kenolaba-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksame-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kblackbox-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kasteroids-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmines-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksokoban-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktron-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kbattleship-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/lskat-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konquest-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/katomic-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kolf-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktuberling-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kreversi-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klickety-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegames-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/secpolicy-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kuser-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcron-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/lilo-config-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdat-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plu

gins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-wallp

apers-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-

styles-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-emoti

cons-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-kworl

dclock-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-icont

hemes-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-kscre

ensaver-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm

-themes-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-sound

s-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeartwork-style

s-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kgamma-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-kfi

le-plugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4

.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpdf-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmrml-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kghostview-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kiconedit-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfax-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksvg-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kview-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kruler-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdvi-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia

-kioslaves-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-au

diofile-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-xi

ne-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia

-kappfinder-data-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmid-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaudiocreator

-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/akode-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/juk-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kscd-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmix-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia

-kfile-plugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/krec-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdm-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knetattach-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kicker-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfind-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3

.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesu-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klipper-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kstart-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktip-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdcop-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpager-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konsole-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kontact-specialdates

-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/korganizer-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.

0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kode-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.

4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libksieve-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmail-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/mimelib-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4

.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkmime-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knode-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.4.0

)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/korn-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kandy-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpilot-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knotes-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmobile-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/karm-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kalarm-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/networkstatus-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksync-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kitchensync-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.4.

0)

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r9 [3.0-r8] -build -debug +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r5 [1.11.10-r4] -bootstrap -build -d

ebug -livecd -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1 [2.6.4] -debug -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 0

 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0  +arts +cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 +java

-kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse +opengl +pam -samba +ssl -xine

rama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +opengl

-xinerama -xscreensaver 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama

0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0-r1  +arts +crypt -debug -gnokii -kdeenabl     final -pda -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0  +arts -debug -gphoto2 +imlib -kdeen     blefinal -nodrm +opengl -povray -scanner +tetex -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -rdeskt     p -slp +ssl -wifi -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama       kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama     0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0  +alsa +arts -audiofile -debug +en     ode +flac -gstreamer -jack -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -speex -theora -xine     -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.0  +arts +berkdb -debug -kdeenablefinal      sdl -xinerama +xmms 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kig-script     ng -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0  +arts +crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -s     mp -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6 [0.17-r5] -build 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9-r2 [1.1.9-r1] -debug +encode -gnome 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 25 kB

YacentY ~ #

```

juz jestem glupi  :Sad: 

w akcie desperacji moge dac komus roota zeby zerknal co sie zwalilo

ew powiedzcie mi jak w miare bezbolesnie przeinstalowac system?

z gory wielkie dzieki pozdrawiam

YacentyLast edited by yacenty on Sat Apr 09, 2005 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

*@&#$*(&@#$*&@#$@#$)@#$*@)(#$@(#+$@_)%*#$%)_(#$%)#

powoli mam dosyc ludzi, ktorym sie czytac nie chce....

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.
> ...

 to nie sa bledy kompilacji, tylko emerge Ci mowi, ze jeden pakiet jest blokowany przez drugi....

zainstalowales psi z metapakietow (z tego co widze), a teraz chcesz jeszcze isntalowac poszczegolne skladniki oddzielnie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

handbook znajesz ?

----------

## yacenty

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> *@&#$*(&@#$*&@#$@#$)@#$*@)(#$@(#+$@_)%*#$%)_(#$%)#
> 
> powoli mam dosyc ludzi, ktorym sie czytac nie chce....
> 
> to nie sa bledy kompilacji, tylko emerge Ci mowi, ze jeden pakiet jest blokowany przez drugi....
> ...

 

wiem ze nie sa to bledy kompilacji i jak mnie pamiec nie myli nigdzie tak nie napisalem, a jesli tak to odebrales to sorry ze sie zle wyslowilem.

dla mnie sytuacja jest prosta a zarazem bardzo glupia, wrecz kretynska.

jedengo dnia daje emerge kde-meta

a nastepnego daje emerge sync i emerge -auD world i system juz wypie..... kupe bledow portage 

czy to jest normalne? jak dla mnie nie

pozdrawiam

YacentY

niestety ale juz w 99% jestem zdecydowany na fedore

czekam tylko do piatku na chwile czasu, moze jeszcze cos sie wydarzy i cos mnie zatrzyma przy gentoo

----------

## fallow

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niestety ale juz w 99% jestem zdecydowany na fedore
> 
> czekam tylko do piatku na chwile czasu, moze jeszcze cos sie wydarzy i cos mnie zatrzyma przy gentoo

 

 po co , potem znow sie cos przytrafi i tak w kolko  , bierz fedore   :Twisted Evil: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

Przejdz na fedore i wiecej nie truj  :Razz:  Jak jestes leniwy i nie chce ci sie czytac FAQ'ow, How-to i innych dokumentow to zadna zmiana na najbardziej przyjazne i komercyjne dystrybucje ci nie pomoze. Amen  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

.............

sytuacje najlepiej opisac tak:

dawno temu bylo jedno kochane XFree i zylo sie z nim, jakie bylo. W miare w niedawnym czasie (liczac latami, jkaie ma za soba XFree) przyszedl rozlam (Xserver, Xorg...), zmiany licencyjne (dzieki czemu 'nowego' XFree w portage nigdy nie bedzie) i pojawily sie wowczas takie problemy jak... zaleznosc od XFree w ebuildach. Ludzie isntalowali masowo Xorg'a, podczas gdy wiekszosc ebuildow uwzgledniala jedynie zaleznosc od 'naturalnego' XFree.... i byly kwiatki podobne do Twoich.

Analogia? Dopiero od kde 3.4 zmieniono paczkowanie kde - masz do wyboru wersje 'opasle' oraz wersje 'minimalistyczne'. A wiekszosc ebiuldow tego po prostu jeszcze nie uwzglednia! Spojrz na buzille - pelno tam teraz poprawek do zaleznosci kde.

Kiedy bedzie gotowe? Za tydzien? Za miesiac? Za dwa? Nikt nie wie. Wazne, ze kazdy moze pomoc. Sprawdz, ktory ebuild stwarza problemy, popraw jesli potrafisz i pchnij info o bugu w portage na bugzille.

Problem nie zniknie sam i nie zniknie szybko. Jesli chcesz czekac do piatku - proponuje rzucic gentoo w diably i wziasc fedore.... jak rowniez czasem sie zastanowic z czego wynikaja problemy, bowiem do podobnych problemow dojdzie na fedorce, pld, mandarynce, czy czymkolwiek. (chyba, ze poza plyty dystrybucyjne _nie_wyjdziesz_; ale chociazby w fedorze nie ma obslugi mp3, czy mplayera jak pamietam, wiec zycze powodzenia  :Smile:  ).

Z mojej strony EOT. Jesli ktos nie chce sobie pomoc, tylko czeka na rozwiazania problemow za niego to ja wysiadam.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yacenty

sprawa wyglada tak ze walczylem aby wrocic do starego gcc i wersji portage bez ~x86

ale niestety na ktoryms kolejnym pakiecie kompilacja sie wylozyla, dalem ponownie emerge i znow chcial od poczatku kompilowac pakiey ktore szly w nocy.

w zwiazku z tym robie tak ze backupuje katalog home, sciagam gentoo livecd 2005.0 i trudno znow jakies 3 dni wyjete z zyciorysu ale sobie postawie nowy system bo niestety ale tego juz nie potrafie naprawic  :Sad: 

pozniej juz nie bede eksperymentowal

konczac juz temat zapytam tylko: jaka jest wersja gcc standardowo przy instalacji z livecd gentoo 2005.0?

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## milu

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> konczac juz temat zapytam tylko: jaka jest wersja gcc standardowo przy instalacji z livecd gentoo 2005.0?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

przy ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" to 3.3.5

przy ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" to 3.4.3

----------

## yacenty

ja jednak podziekuje za ~x86

wystarczy mi x86  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## _troll_

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> ja jednak podziekuje za ~x86
> 
> wystarczy mi x86 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Gentoo bardzo dziwnie sie zachowuje podczas przenosin z x86 na ~x86.... powody sa rozne - mozna przejrzec forum (bylo juz mnostwo razy  :Wink:  ). Po przejsciu trzeba wykonac kilka rzeczy, aby bylo to mozliwe...

Jesli zamierzasz postawic od nowa -> wez ~x86. Twoje problemy nie wynikaja z fakt, ze korzystasz z tej malej tyldy, tylko z faktu, ze sie przenosisz ze stable na test.... temat rzeka.......

Tak, czy owak -> zaisntaluj gentoo _od_razu_z_~x86_ ... Uzywam ~x86 od przeszlo roku - nie mialem problemow, ktorych rozwiazac sie nie da. Szczerze polecam.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yacenty

z racji tego ze fedora mnie dobija postanawiam wrocic do gentoo.

_troll_: 

mowisz ze warto instalowac gentoo od razu z ~x86?

zastanawiam sie na d tym i kreci mnie to z tego powodu, ze jest tam gcc 3.4.3, ktory to ma optymalizacje dla pentium-m a to by sie przydalo mojemu laptokowi

chociaz z 2 strony na 3 kompach mialem gentoo na 2 na ktorych bylo x86 nie bylo najmniejszcyh problemow, jednak na laptoku jak przelaczylem na ~x86 to wiadomo co sie porobilo - juz o tym pisalem

teraz tak sie jeszcze zastanawiam nad instalacja gentoo ale ze stage 3

ile czasu na tym zyskam w porownaniu z stage 1 - na sprzecie dothan 1.7ghz z 512 ramu?

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## fallow

ja instaluje gentoo ze stage3 srednio w jakies 45minut 

potem oczywiscie cala reszta  :Smile:  zalezy co rozumiec przez "zakonczenie instalacji "  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Raku

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mowisz ze warto instalowac gentoo od razu z ~x86?
> 
> zastanawiam sie na d tym i kreci mnie to z tego powodu, ze jest tam gcc 3.4.3, ktory to ma optymalizacje dla pentium-m a to by sie przydalo mojemu laptokowi
> ...

 

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chociaz z 2 strony na 3 kompach mialem gentoo na 2 na ktorych bylo x86 nie bylo najmniejszcyh problemow, jednak na laptoku jak przelaczylem na ~x86 to wiadomo co sie porobilo - juz o tym pisalem
> 
> 

 

wszystko się da naprawić - zwłaszcza jak masz dostęp do gentoo na innym komputerze (można zawsze wykorzystać pakiety skompilowane na innym systemie)

----------

## _troll_

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> z racji tego ze fedora mnie dobija postanawiam wrocic do gentoo.

 nic nowego  :Smile:  fedore trzeba znac i rozumiec...  :Wink: 

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> _troll_: 
> 
> mowisz ze warto instalowac gentoo od razu z ~x86?

 tak

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> ile czasu na tym zyskam w porownaniu z stage 1 - na sprzecie dothan 1.7ghz z 512 ramu?

 instalka nie bedzie najtragiczniejsza. stage1 to jakies 4-5h, stage2 to nastepne 10-11h (przy nieminimalistycznej liczbie flag USE - jesli masz okrojone, to bedzie jeszcze krocej).

Z moich doswiadczen system zachowuje sie bardz ladnie i bez wiekszych problemow. [wieksze problemy zaczynaja sie przy upgradzie polowy pakietow  :Wink:  biblioteki maja tendencje do rozjezdzania sie, ale to norma]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> z racji tego ze fedora mnie dobija postanawiam wrocic do gentoo.
> 
> _troll_: 
> 
> mowisz ze warto instalowac gentoo od razu z ~x86?
> ...

 

moze ja nie _troll_ (daleko mi do niego  :Smile:  ), ale powiem cos z własnego doswiadczenia (rok i pare dni z Gentoo) i od poczatku mam ~x86 a czasami mi sie wrecz zdarza instalowac kilka programow z -*, i nie mam zupełnie problemów. smialbym twierdzenie, ze czesto przy x86 lubi byc wiecej bledow itp niz przy ~x86  :Wink:  x86 to faktycznie mozna stosowac na jakis super-stable serwerach, ale na normalnego Destkopa, ktory ma byc stabilny mozna spokojnie uzywac ~x86, nie dosyc ze bedziezs na bierząco z programami (w x86 są jednak IMHO dosc stare paczki niekiedy) to i problemow związanych z ~ nie bedzie za duzo, praktycznie w ogole..

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zastanawiam sie na d tym i kreci mnie to z tego powodu, ze jest tam gcc 3.4.3, ktory to ma optymalizacje dla pentium-m a to by sie przydalo mojemu laptokowi
> 
> chociaz z 2 strony na 3 kompach mialem gentoo na 2 na ktorych bylo x86 nie bylo najmniejszcyh problemow, jednak na laptoku jak przelaczylem na ~x86 to wiadomo co sie porobilo - juz o tym pisalem
> ...

 

nie zastanawiaj sie, bierz ~x86 i juz, a to ze pokrzaniłes pare rzeczy przy przesiadce x86 => to juz poniekąd Twoje niedopatrzenie  :Wink: 

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> teraz tak sie jeszcze zastanawiam nad instalacja gentoo ale ze stage 3
> 
> ile czasu na tym zyskam w porownaniu z stage 1 - na sprzecie dothan 1.7ghz z 512 ramu?
> ...

 

stage 3 to kwestia kernela i paru ustawien, wiec pol godzinki i masz Gentoo jak znalazł. oczywiscie nie w pełni i idealnie zoptymalizowane do Twojej maszyny, ale wystarczająco, z zcasem i tak Ci sie wszystyko zrekompiluje (mając ~arch masz swiezsze i częstsze update). tak wiec ~x86 z s2/3 w zupelnosci Ci wystarczy

greetz

----------

## cichy

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> instalka nie bedzie najtragiczniejsza. stage1 to jakies 4-5h, stage2 to nastepne 10-11h (przy nieminimalistycznej liczbie flag USE - jesli masz okrojone, to bedzie jeszcze krocej).
> 
> 

 

Dlaczego tak dlugo?? 

Co prawda ostatnio reinstalke ze stage1 robilem prawie rok temu (pozniej tylko aktualizacje) ale wtedy czas od stage1 do pierwszego restartu systemu wynosil okolo 4 godzin (AthlonXP 2300+, 256MB). Cos zmienilo sie od tamtej pory?? Przybylo jakichs podstawowych pakietow? Jakos nigdy podczas aktualizacji nie zwrocilem na to uwagi...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   instalka nie bedzie najtragiczniejsza. stage1 to jakies 4-5h, stage2 to nastepne 10-11h (przy nieminimalistycznej liczbie flag USE - jesli masz okrojone, to bedzie jeszcze krocej).
> 
>  
> 
> Dlaczego tak dlugo?? 
> ...

 zalezy ile w USE masz. jak zawsze - sa co najmiej dwie drogi  :Wink:  jedna - minimalistyczne USE i ustawiac per pakiet. maksymalistyczna - wrzucic polowe lub wiecej do USE i przemielic.

ja korzystam z drugiej opcji. polowy z rzeczy, ktore kompiluje nawet nie uzywam.... ale zwyczajnie po postwieniu systemu jest dla mnie potem szybciej.... zalezy od upodoban  :Smile:  i tyle. ja jestem zbyt leniwy, by to ustawiac  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yacenty

oki zrobilem tak:

postawilem system 2005.0 ze stage 3

z ustawionym ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

po reboocie:

emerge sync

emerge gcc ( w wyniku czego mam juz 3.4.3.20050110xxxxx)

gcc-config -l (wyszlo ze jest jako 5 wiec gcc-config 5 source /etc/profile)

zmienilem flage kompilacji z pentium3 na pentium-m i dopisalem kilka parametrow dla use

i co teraz?

dac juz emerge -e system

czy moze robic /usr/portage/script/bootstrap.sh?

cos moze pominalem po drodze?

jakies jeszcze uwagi czy sugestie? zeby sie pozniej nie okazalo ze cos pominalem i kuuuuppppaaaaa bedzie

z gory dzieki za odpowiedz

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## arsen

jeśli chcesz przekomplować system cały to lepiej

```

emerge -e world

```

uważając później przy etc-update, konfigów nowych sporo ci sie zrobi.

----------

## yacenty

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uważając później przy etc-update, konfigów nowych sporo ci sie zrobi.

 

mozesz to rozwinac?

do tej pory nie zwracalem szczegolnej uwagi na etc-update  :Sad:  wstyd sie przyznac

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## _troll_

 *yacenty wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   
> 
> uważając później przy etc-update, konfigów nowych sporo ci sie zrobi. 
> 
> mozesz to rozwinac?
> ...

 aaaaaaaaaaaaau!

pliki konfiguracyjne zwykle (czytaj : dla wiekszosci programow) siedza w katalogu /etc . z pewnym przymruzeniem oka : ten katalog jest jakby swiety.... znajdujace sie tutaj pliki 'definiuja system' - w tym takze xs'y (jak powinienes wiedziec). nadspisywanie tych plikow nowymi wersjami z portage konczy sie najczesciej zastapieniem wlasnej konfiguracji, przez domyslna. (taki np. /etc/fstab jak zginie to szczerze wspolczuje  :Wink:  ).

etc-update dokladnie pokazuje jakie pliki mozna nadpisac, jak rowniez pokazuje roznice w wersjach (diff / differences). ZAWSZE PRZEGLADAJ CO SIE ZMIENIA, CHOCBY MIALY TO BYC PIERDOLY - SPRAWDZAJ!! unikniesz wielu 'dziwnych' niespodzianek. update'y robic trzeba, ale mozna dokladnie sprawdzac co, kiedy i jak.

ponadto mozesz podczas wykonywania etc-update zaniechac aktualizacji niektorych plikow, odlozyc to na pozniej by moc zrobic jakis backup (czy nawet usunac recznie zbedne pliki).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yacenty

aaaa....

"memory fajnd siara i wszystko jasne"  :Razz: 

używałem tego kilka razy tylko nie zwrocilem jakos uwagi na to ze pokazuje co sie zmienia i jak sie nadmienia

dzieki za wytlumaczenie

dlatego podziele sobie rekompilacje na 2 czesci - system a pozniej world - bedzie tego mniej na raz

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## _troll_

-e chyba zdumpuje wszystkie pakiety - takze z klasy 'system'. wiec te bedziesz przekompilowywal podwojnie.... ale podobno robi to dobrze na optymalizacje ze wzgledu na gcc  :Smile:  [0.005 sekundy to nie jest przyspieszenie, ale jak ktos sie uprze  :Wink:  ]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yacenty

witam!

wielkie dzięki za pomoc

system juz ladnie stoi z gcc 3.4.3 i kde 3.4

pozdrawiam

YacentYLast edited by yacenty on Sat Apr 09, 2005 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

yacenty, pamiętaj, jak rozwiązałeś problem jeden , dopisz SOLVED i end tematu, na każde następne pytanie to załóż nowy wątek.

Więc wyedytuj ostaniego posta usuwając nowe pytania, zadając je w nowych wątkach.

----------

## Robert W.

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> witam!
> 
> wielkie dzięki za pomoc
> 
> system juz ladnie stoi z gcc 3.4.3 i kde 3.4
> ...

 Czytając ten wątek tez postanowaiłem zrobic przesiadkę na ~x86. Poświęciłem na to czwartek i piątek. Po instalacji pojawiły się problemy z nvidią i kernelem, ale wystarczył dzisiejszy (sobota rano) poranny emerge sync i ściągnoięcie nowego kernela. Ale dalej pojawiły się problemy z alsą. Nie mogłem skonfigurowac dżwięku. Może powinienem wrócic do poprzedniej wersji alsy? A może jest jakiś inny sposób? Drugi problem to eagle-usb, Niby wszystko OK, Nawiązane połaczenie, ale nie działa www, komunikatory, poczta, nie robiłem pingowania, ale sądzę że było by to samo). 

Byłbym wdzięczny za porade w tych kwestiach (alsa i neostrada pod sagemem) od kogoś znającego ~x86,

----------

## arsen

co do alsy, pewnie korzystasz z alsy w kernelku gdzie jest ona w wersji 1.0.8, a w ~x86 alsa headres i libs to 1.0.9, z tego co wiem mało te wersje są kompatybilne, masz 2 wyjscia:

a) Dowgrade alsy-lib i alsy-headers do wersji 1.0.8

b) usunięcie alsy z kenela i postawienie jej osobno przez alsa-driver z portage (wersja 1.0.9.x czyli ~)

co do następnego pytania.... polecam zalożyć nowy wątek na forum  :Wink: 

----------

